# His every move!



## FlyingBird

translate please


----------



## OEDS-KZ

(Onun) yaptığı her hareket


----------



## schimdi

Her hareketi


----------



## FlyingBird

OEDS-KZ said:


> (Onun) yaptığı her hareket


What yaptığı mean and what suffixes did you add?


----------



## OEDS-KZ

No, it is just a past participle form of the verb yapmak.
Yaptığım her hareket
Yaptığın her hareket
Yaptığı her hareket
Yaptığımız her hareket
Yaptığınız her hareket
Yaptıkları her hareket


----------



## FlyingBird

OEDS-KZ said:


> No, it is just a past participle form of the verb yapmak.
> Yaptığım her hareket
> Yaptığın her hareket
> Yaptığı her hareket
> Yaptığımız her hareket
> Yaptığınız her hareket
> Yaptıkları her hareket


can you give me where i can read about past participle


----------



## schimdi

OEDS-KZ said:


> No, it is just a past participle form of the verb yapmak.
> Yaptığım her hareket
> Yaptığın her hareket
> Yaptığı her hareket
> Yaptığımız her hareket
> Yaptığınız her hareket
> Yaptıkları her hareket



"Yaptığı her hareket" translates as "every move he/she makes"
"Her hareketi" translates exactly as "His every move" 

her = every
hareket = move
-i=his/her


----------



## OEDS-KZ

FlyingBird said:


> can you give me where i can read about past participle


Here you are:
http://www.twirpx.com/file/242028/


----------

